# A paint trick



## pritish_kul2 (Jul 22, 2007)

Sorry if has been posted previously.

1>Open Paint
2>Select Air brush. Fill two three colours in a small area
3>Select free form select and select the area whjere you have put the colours from air brush
4>Press shift, and move ur mouse keeping shift pressed
See the effect

Source : My own discovery


----------



## anniyan (Jul 22, 2007)

this is great man, nice find


----------



## mikeon (Jul 22, 2007)

hmmm nice one. looks cool....


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 22, 2007)

Very nice effect..


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 22, 2007)

nice find pritish


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Jul 22, 2007)

thank you everyone


----------



## xbonez (Jul 22, 2007)

doesn't seem to wotk for me. whats supposed to happen?


----------



## rajdeepsingh86 (Jul 22, 2007)

wow. great


----------



## xbonez (Jul 22, 2007)

ok, got it. cool


----------



## karnivore (Jul 22, 2007)

cool find, dude.


----------



## Manvendu Das (Jul 22, 2007)

Very good buddy.Liked it


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 22, 2007)

knew it.... works for any brush.. any selection... one of the MSPaint cookies...


----------



## _______ (Jul 22, 2007)

very good trick ..


----------



## mak1012 (Jul 22, 2007)

nice one


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 22, 2007)

but what exactly happens ??


----------



## satyamy (Jul 22, 2007)

nice one


----------



## blueshift (Jul 22, 2007)

Very cool. Might be useful for abstract work. Thanks


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 23, 2007)

some one please explain  what exactly happens ???


----------



## RCuber (Jul 23, 2007)

*img504.imageshack.us/img504/782/coolma1.jpg


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 23, 2007)

^^is this what happens ????


----------



## RCuber (Jul 23, 2007)

yep its just one effect that you can get using shift.. it just makes trails...


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 23, 2007)

i donno why , but i m not getting this effect here.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 23, 2007)

Select a part of a image using the select tool, then press SHIFT and drag using the mouse.

Check this 

*img46.imageshack.us/img46/61/selectsx1.th.jpg


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Jul 25, 2007)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> i donno why , but i m not getting this effect here.


got it?


----------



## munchy (Jul 25, 2007)

nice trick man..


----------



## sivarap (Jul 25, 2007)

Its been around since windows 3.1..... lol.....


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 26, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> Select a part of a image using the select tool, then press SHIFT and drag using the mouse.
> 
> Check this
> 
> *img46.imageshack.us/img46/61/selectsx1.th.jpg


 finally got it , thanx yaar. it was not occuring because i selecting the entire area , now i selected a part of it and bingo.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 26, 2007)

^^ No problemo. 



			
				sivarap said:
			
		

> Its been around since windows 3.1..... lol.....


Yea even I knew about this  , I wonder how many here have used 3.11


----------



## mandeep444 (Jul 31, 2007)

its working .......


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 31, 2007)

Allready knew this...I found this trick when I was using Windows 98, 4 years ago.


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Jul 31, 2007)

y didn't u post?


----------



## cooldip10 (Jul 31, 2007)

nice trick...


----------



## slim007123 (Jul 8, 2008)

kewl !!!!!!!


----------



## enticer86 (Jul 8, 2008)

Its a very old trick. And this works on any kind of "select" used. I used this to create my Name Stamps to be printed and pasted in books


----------



## s_arka_r (Jul 8, 2008)

coooooooollllllllllll man!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 8, 2008)

Worth wasting some time on..


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 8, 2008)

old thread bumped
cool nevertheless


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 8, 2008)

very nice.


----------



## hell_024 (Jul 8, 2008)

cool one !


----------



## The Conqueror (Jul 8, 2008)

WOW EXCELLENT !
Very nice find .


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 8, 2008)

I never knew this  thanks for tut and for the guy who bumped the thread


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 10, 2008)

I knew this, and knew this from this thread itself , didn't replied back then.
So heres my reply

Heyyy cool trick


----------



## passion_unlimitedd (Jul 11, 2008)

nice one .....


----------



## DigitDonz (Jul 13, 2008)

Nice Trick Man... Loved it...


----------



## phreak0ut (Jul 14, 2008)

Good one. Thanks


----------

